# Road's End / Eerie Manor 2018 Frankenstein



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Not sure why we didn't post these before now. But for your viewing pleasure and to get those creative juices flowing we offer up our 2018 take on a movie monster classic:

Frankenstein's Monster

This was a fun one (they all are) and jdubbya went all out in the yard and the mad scientists lab. Most of what you see there are his creations and lighting. Our real monster was just incredible and scared the bejeesus out of all who dared enter.

We debuted our castle facade and another of jdubbbya's amazing cemetery scenes. Rounded out with our actors and extras.

Please check out our album here:



http://imgur.com/3lOW3Pg


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Lovely work as always. And it’s funny that a final thread was never created for that year, although there were the usual teaser threads about planning and starting the work.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I thought I posted our video for that year. Hmmm, if not I'll throw it up. Great pics and a fun haunt. We got killer scares with this one. As we had nothing related to this theme we started from scratch but it turned out fantastic. The gorgeous façade that Mark made was able to be re used last year for our druid haunt. It's now been sold off to a haunt in Ohio. Here's the video in case I didn't post it last year.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

It cracks me up when people start screaming before anything happens:jol:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

RoxyBlue said:


> It cracks me up when people start screaming before anything happens:jol:


Yup! We get a lot of that lol!!


----------

